
You can see which tweets Trump wrote. He uses Android - feelix
https://saucetweet.com/?u=realdonaldtrump
======
Huhty
Basically all the childish and immature ones.

------
Tepix
this is a duplicate

~~~
feelix
It's not. I submitted it earlier and quickly deleted it.

